# Pay-what-you-want Decorative Walls (papercraft-ish terrain)



## Kris (Mar 4, 2020)

Back in episode 30 of my little dungeon building series I included some new (printable) textures that made it possible to make multi-level dungeon rooms (as seen below).







Well, I've now added a bunch of alternative wall textures to the range ...just to add a bit more variety...


...and here's a link to the (PWYW) pdf.

Hope you like 'em


----------

